# American or African?.



## rocket9244 (Jun 25, 2009)

Weve had (strip) for 2 years.he was a light blue with white stripes when he was young but he has grown into this color.anyone know what kind of cichlid he is.american/south/african?.We bought him in a assorted african cichlid tank at petco.where we usually get our africans/?. for around $3.00-$5.00 each as 2 inch babies.


----------



## Petrochromislover (Feb 23, 2009)

african cichlid from Lake malawi. He is Melanochromis Chipokae


----------



## rocket9244 (Jun 25, 2009)

Petrochromislover said:


> african cichlid from Lake malawi. He is Melanochromis Chipokae


 It was Yellow with black stripes as a baby.not blue..my bad..it looked like the female but turned this color within the last 6 months.
thanx for your answer.


----------

